
MySQL bug, open for 13 years and counting - arjunkomath
https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=199
======
cpncrunch
You can point to any product (such as Chrome or Android) and there are a huge
number of serious bugs that have not been fixed for over 10 years.

In this case, it is a bug that will only affect people who make certain
assumptions. One comment sums it up:

"This 'bug' fundamentally breaks basic assumptions about how AUTO_INCREMENT
generally works"

I think there's your problem: making assumptions about how AUTO_INCREMENT
works. The documentation doesn't say anywhere that it is guaranteed to never
use a deleted key again.

~~~
arjunkomath
I found it surprising that such a serious bug is still not fixed. But what you
told makes sense.

~~~
cpncrunch
I guess it depends what your definition of "serious" is. This doesn't sound
like it would ever affect me.

As far as I can tell, it will only cause problems if you don't delete entries
from other tables that have a foreign key pointing to that row. There may be
some cases where you need to do that, but generally isn't it better to
properly delete all the rows from other tables that use that foreign key when
you delete the primary key?

